# Autumn Colors - Video



## natureman (Nov 7, 2017)

This is my tribute to autumn. Areas visited include GSMNP, Tellico River, Tallulah River and Gibbs Gardens. Best viewed full screen in 1080p or 4K mode if you have a compatible monitor.

 <p>  .</p>


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 7, 2017)

Man you're good!
I mean the following in the best way: I hope when my days are nearing an end that I can still find your work to relax with. I think you could sell your works as therapeutic. I know after a stressful day they help me unwind.  
Thanks


----------



## natureman (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks, much appreciated.  Have been out of the commercial video game for a while now.  I just shoot video to share places I go with folks and hopefully they will enjoy it.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2017)

Another fantastic composition - thanks for sharing.


----------



## natureman (Nov 7, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Another fantastic composition - thanks for sharing.



Much appreciated.


----------



## carver (Nov 10, 2017)

Another work of art Mark,you are most talented


----------



## natureman (Nov 10, 2017)

carver said:


> Another work of art Mark,you are most talented



Thank you very much.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 29, 2017)

all I can do is shake my head to how amazing your video's are, they are a real treat to watch


----------



## natureman (Dec 2, 2017)

I am glad that you enjoyed it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2017)

Another awesome video, bud! I love these type of videos.

Keep up the great work, and please keep sharing it!


----------



## natureman (Dec 2, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> Another awesome video, bud! I love these type of videos.
> 
> Keep up the great work, and please keep sharing it!



Glad you liked it and thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## leemckinney (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice, thanks.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2017)

Very nice!  I don't take time to watch most videos (here or on social media), but I'm glad I watched that one!


----------

